

10 Books for Data Enthusiasts - hocaoglv

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.yhathq.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;ten-data-books.html
======
nekopa
Please, for all us mobile users, post a clickable link:

[http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/ten-data-
books.html](http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/ten-data-books.html)

And by the way, thanks! Looks like some great books.

I especially like the fact that you did a good synopsis and a why you should
read it for each book. I wish more posters would of this...

Edit ninja: to give props and why.

